# Raser Technology and Partners Develop 100+ MPG SUV



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

This is a very interesting company - I bought some stock last year.

They also make geothermal power plants.


----------



## atzi (Jun 26, 2008)

*Image of 100+ MPG SUV*

"PG&E ordered two of these plug-in hybrid trucks."
"In a nutshell, the 5700 pound fully-functional, four-wheel-drive truck is powered with an electric motor that draws energy from a pack of lithium ion batteries and/or the engine-driven generator. The truck has a top speed of 100 miles per hour and can go for 40 miles on batteries alone. But when the system kicks over to generator mode, sustained performance can hit 100 miles-per-gallon of petroleum, under ideal conditions. Overall fuel economy is reported to be 26 mpg in the city and 38 mpg on the highway with a real-world range of 360 miles for each fill of its 12-gallon tank."
http://www.grit.com/100-MPG-Electric-Powered-Truck-Is-Greener-than-a-Prius.aspx











“The combustion engine does not connect to the drive train but simply generates electricity for the electric motor.”
see YouTube Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaHdwHWvHmQ&feature=player_embedded


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Had that idea for a few years but was not able to do anything with it. I wish them all the best of luck. The next step up is to replace the drive train with wheel motors when those become possible.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

It should be pointed out that these vehicles are special-purpose. As fleet vehicles, they may be at construction sites where electricity is not available. The 100Kw generator comes as a side benefit to this approach to the vehicle.

While I realize that this approach is not new, what is NOT apparent from this description is that the electric motor and generator use Razor's patented technology. These high-efficiency motors/generators equal or exceed the power and efficiency of expensive rare-earth motors without requiring any scarce materials. What this means is that we could mass produce this drive train for far less, and with no danger of trading our dependence on Petroleum for rare earth materials.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Yup. Rare earth motors are not really expensive at the moment because of how market pressures evolved to satisfy relatively limited demand but long term they are probably not sustainable. The truth is its not really that hard to make a high efficiency AC motor that doesn't rely on expensive parts or materials. Several big companies have done it before, but those never took off because of poor and sometimes deliberate desicion making higher up.

If razor can deliver on their claims and survive the recession, they should have a very good chance of standing the test of time.


----------

